# .



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2018)

Wow good stuff. Some big stretches at the end. Note for note on the lead. Your playing level is high.

Did you scallop your fretboard yourself?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice playing, great tone.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I always loved that riff! Great job!


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

great job! Tone is amazing! What's your recording chain?


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

Player99 said:


> Wow good stuff. Some big stretches at the end. Note for note on the lead. Your playing level is high.
> 
> Did you scallop your fretboard yourself?


Thank you kindly sir!
Yes, I scalloped it myself a few years ago.


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Nice playing, great tone.





Hamstrung said:


> I always loved that riff! Great job!


Thanks a ton guys, I greatly appreciate all the kind words.


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

Judas68fr said:


> great job! Tone is amazing! What's your recording chain?


Thank you kindly!
I'm mic'd in front of my Marshall 4x12 cab using a Shure SM57 with X2u USB adapter plugged straight into my PC. From there the digital signal gets recorded with Adobe Audition cc.
After I take the raw recorded track and add some post reverb and that's it, done.


----------

